# ASK DBS TALK; Watching ota while recording satellite



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Think i have a problem. With no recording going on and with unit in hd. began watching satellite program. decided to record. pressed button . uint began to record program. then went to ota to watch local news. Message came on screen when i clicked the local that said "Your request can only be carried out in live mode. Stop recording and switch to live mode." ie would not let me watch the local unless i stopped the recording. i thought it was possible to watch ota and record hd satellite at same time . am I wrong? Be glad when update arrives. ota giving me fits!


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

checked again today. when the record button is clicked while watching program in progress, in hd or sd, the only way to watch ota channels is to stop recording. i thought you could watch ota and record hd or sd programming after the record button is activated. i can program a head, before program starts and recording works fine plus watching ota.?


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

This happens to me everytime I'm watching a program and decide to record what I'm watching. It says "Your request can only be carried out in live mode..." It It doesn't matter if it's SD, HD, satellite or OTA. But if the timer fires and is recording, then I can flip between different channels (both OTA and satellite)without a problem. I hope the next update fixes this bug.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Quick workaround for now - when you press record, and then want to change to an OTA digital channel, first press Channel Up to force the 921 to engage the other tuner, and then tune to the OTA channel. It will at that point.

Bug has been reported.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark, thanks for your help. You do a great job for a lot of people. Appreciate your keeping us updated. I will take your advise on moving to ota when recording.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I do what I can...


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Quick workaround for now - when you press record, and then want to change to an OTA digital channel, first press Channel Up to force the 921 to engage the other tuner, and then tune to the OTA channel. It will at that point.
> 
> Bug has been reported.


Thanks Mark, however, is there a work around when I manually start an OTA record and want to switch to a satellite channel, or even like tonight, I tried to watch a DVR event after starting a manual OTA record. It wouldn't even let me do that without switching to "Live mode." No matter what I did, it wouldn't allow me to use the second tuner or DVR. Just wondering thanks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No workaround for that one, and it has definitely been reported this time around, and other times as well. It's on the list.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks, Mark for confirmation (it is still on the to do list). I had heard that was a human error in the programming logic when they added that decision screen and should be an easy fix. We have observered this bug of going from an OTA recording channel to a sat channel for some time. It used to just lock up and reboot but now you get the decision screen to stop recording. 
My personal work around for that one is to switch to my 6000 anytime I set the record mode on OTA channel anytime I want to switch back to the sat channel. In otherwords, I just leave the 921 on that recording OTA channel. Not a real option for single 921 owners but that's how I cope with it for now.


----------

